# TiVo Stream 4K on clearance for $15 at Walmart in Flowood, MS



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanted to let everybody know that it might be worth checking your local Walmart electronics section to see if your store has the Stream 4K on clearance.

In Flowood, MS there are roughly 10 left in the cabinet marked down to $15, about the same price as the Onn streaming stick. YMMV on this clearance deal.


----------



## Grady Wilson (9 mo ago)

I wish i could snag one at that price now that they have YTTV. I like the peanut remote vs. GTV remotes


----------



## theGUYman (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello all, my first post back in these forums in a LONG time... glad to be back.
$15? why is this? Yes I picked up one (my first) as well on April 25 at Walmart in Fargo, ND. for $15 as well.. Had I known how cool they were, I would have bought a few more.
So what is the story, not selling so Wally World is liquidating them?


----------

